# Request for Market Research



## samjfranklin

Hello all

Trying to build some market research, would be really grateful if anybody had a chance to quickly fill out this survey.

http://goo.gl/forms/tNKOjJdHKC

Please comment below if you do complete it and if the potential business comes to any fruition I will reward you with something!

Thanks

Sam


----------



## 4515

Done

I'd amend Q4 and specify the timeframe (consumption weekly or monthly?)


----------



## samjfranklin

working dog said:


> Done
> 
> I'd amend Q4 and specify the timeframe (consumption weekly or monthly?)


Thanks for that, it was meant to have (per month) as help text but I forgot to put it there. If the company comes to any fruition you'll receive a discount code/voucher!


----------



## coffeebean

Done


----------



## samjfranklin

coffeebean said:


> Done


Thank you, really appreciated!


----------



## samjfranklin

I'm up to around 55 responses and I'd really like 100 to work from. If you've got 5 minutes please can you complete it? Reply here as well and if the company comes to any fruition you'll receive a discount code to work for 1 year! Thanks all


----------



## froggystyle

Done, although it didn't take long as first option was a no, which then ended it!


----------



## samjfranklin

froggystyle said:


> Done, although it didn't take long as first option was a no, which then ended it!


I still appreciate the time you took: the no answers are just as important!

There will be subsequent market research that goes the other way, ie asking why people haven't had a subscription!


----------



## Heligan

Done!


----------



## Eyedee

froggystyle said:


> Done, although it didn't take long as first option was a no, which then ended it!


+1 from me

Ian


----------



## NickdeBug

click


----------



## samjfranklin

Eyedee said:


> +1 from me
> 
> Ian


Thank you! I really do appreciate the responses, even if they are just a 'no'!


----------



## Drewster

Done


----------



## Yes Row

Completed


----------



## 7493

Done! No subscription - yet because none of them are flexible enough or cheap enough.


----------



## Epic_Espresso

I did this. Good luck


----------



## whiteyj

Done


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Sumbitted Sam!


----------



## samjfranklin

Rob666 said:


> Done! No subscription - yet because none of them are flexible enough or cheap enough.


You have PM!


----------



## DoubleShot

Survey completed.


----------



## frandavi99

Done.


----------



## Podengo

Done, but my first answer was no, so shortest survey Ive ever done


----------



## samjfranklin

Podengo said:


> Done, but my first answer was no, so shortest survey Ive ever done


As I've said I'll shortly be launching another survey with more detailed questions for those that said no! But every no is important so thank you.


----------



## Mrboots2u

done


----------



## Dark Side

Done.


----------



## samjfranklin

Up to 92 responses now, would be grateful to see it reach 100. Thanks to all of those that have participated.


----------



## coffeechap

just done it&#8230;.


----------



## Kman10

Done


----------



## AussieEx

Done.


----------



## samjfranklin

I reached 100 responses, thanks to all that entered their answers!


----------

